# anybody using a 25mm tires on a 09 Tarmac ?



## Maartin (Nov 6, 2001)

Hello,

I am looking to buy a 58 09 Tarmac Pro and was wondering if anyone is using 25 mm tires. I run Continental 4 season 25 mm tires as my local roads are terrible and I am heavy (230 lbs.) It is a real close fit on a 09 Tarmac Pro. I will try switching wheels but wondering if anyone is already doing it. Thanks


----------



## Catapult (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm using 25 mm Michelin Krylions on an 08 S-Works Tarmac SL2 with no problems.


----------



## Maartin (Nov 6, 2001)

Thanks,

Yes I checked it is possible but tight. I doubt a 28 mm tire would fit.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I am riding 25mm Conti 4000's on my 09 SL2. They clear fine and, ride very fine. I like'm much better than 23's.


----------



## JuanVerde (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm running 25mm Conti Gatorskins on my Tarmac Comp - no issues


----------



## Vicke (May 15, 2007)

Tryed a pair of Conti 4 Season 28mm on my Tarmac SL2, just to find out if it was possible. Works, 2-3 mm clearance.


----------

